# JVC AV-28R25EKS 32" connect to Laptop



## ashubhatt (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello All

I have JVC AV-28R25EKS 32 Inch TV which i am trying to connect to my laptop. I have VGA., HDMI, SATA on my laptop. From where can i get the cable or what would I need to connect my laptop to the tv.

Below link is helpful but i cannot find the cable.

WeetHet - Video - Connecting your PC to your TV-set

Please help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will select whatever format is common between the laptop and the TV. Your choices would be HDMI or VGA (HDMI preferred). SATA is a data connection. 

I can't find the specs for the TV, but it appears to be an old CRT model. In which case the only inputs are likely composite (yellow RCA) or S-Video. In which case, you would need an active converter to convert the video output of the laptop into composite for the TV. It's not worth the time or money as your resolution will be limited (640x480 or possibly 800x600 at best).

You can get cables from any electronics or computer store (local or online). Online stores inlcude amazon, newegg, etc. or specialty stores such as monoprice.


----------



## ashubhatt (Jun 30, 2012)

can you please suggest cable that is sure to work. I have looked various websites in UK like amazon etc ..i am getting bad reviews for the cables..i wonder if its going to work ever...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As I noted already, I don't know what inputs are available on the TV. You will need to check the TV or User Manual to see what inputs are available. Most likely it's low quality composite input only.


In which case, it will take more than a single cable. You will need a converter box, and two cables.

As noted above, the TV likely doesn't have any inputs in common with the laptop. So you will need to take the video from the laptop and convert it to composite video for the TV.

So you will need a standard HDMI cable, a converter box like this one ( Amazon.com: ViewHD Universal HDMI to Composite / AV Video Converter, Support PAL / NTSC Standard TVs: Electronics ), and a set of RCA audio/video cables.

Also, as noted, the picture quality will be very low. You will be limited to 640x480 resolution.


----------



## ashubhatt (Jun 30, 2012)

ok, I finally bought from amazon and oh boy it worked straight away.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003U0PHC8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Only problem is the sound now which isnt coming from tv. I have a Sony VAIO VPCEB1E0E with standard drivers. Do i need to install any drivers to make sound work on TV. I have connected sound cable to the television which came with the instrument.

Help!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the laptop audio is working via speakers or headset, it's not a driver issue.

Most likely the TV does not support audio INPUT, the input that you are using is connected to a different video input, or the correct audio output is not selected on the PC.

I can't help more as I don't know how anything is connected.


----------



## ashubhatt (Jun 30, 2012)

is there anyway you can check if TV doesn't support audio input? as far as i see i have connected all the wires correctly. I havent connected laptop to the TV in past


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't find a User Manual for that TV, so I can't verify what ports are available.


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is a service manual:
JVC JL2-CHASSIS-AV28R25EKSC-SM Service Manual free download, schematics, eeprom, repair info for electronics

This looks like your instruction manual:
http://www.jvc.co.uk/files/instruction_manual/lct1152-001a-u.pdf


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The rear ports listed in the User Manual posted above are all outputs.


----------

